
Unums 2.0: an interview with John L. Gustafson - mmphosis
http://ubiquity.acm.org/article.cfm?id=3001758
======
tveita
> To reciprocate a unum, you ignore the first bit and negate what remains!

> Notice that exact numbers have bit strings ending in zero and open intervals
> between exact numbers have bit strings ending in one.

So reciprocating an inexact interval gives an exact number, and vice versa?

> If you ask for 2 + 2 at this very low precision, there is no exact
> representation for four, so you have to use the open interval (2, 5), for
> example.

So what is 2 + 2 - 2?

I feel like this guy keeps contradicting himself, e.g. switching between
impractically high and low precision depending on the question.

